# SunTour M2025 Question



## maxxdout (May 24, 2011)

My Trek 3500 came stock with a Suntour M2025 fork and it's extremely sticky. My stepmom's walmart bike has the same exact fork but it feels 100 times more plush and it doesn't stick nearly as much as the fork on my trek. In fact, when I compress her fork, I can hear air "gush" out of the bottom of the fork where it appears to be a small screw is, which I'm guessing is why her shock feels so much better. I tried unscrewing this screw on my trek but I cannot get it to budge. I tried heating it up and then clamping some vice grips onto it but it won't move. Anyone know how I can get this damn screw out/unscrewed? If not, what are some other ways of getting this damn shock to feel more plush? I bought this bike from a good bike shop and she got hers from walmart, it doesn't make sense!


----------



## maxxdout (May 24, 2011)

Upon closer inspection, it seems there's a bolt inside the shock. I can't get to it though because I don't have an Allen wrench that long to go all the way inside the shock...


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

Check the stanchions are they dry? You can try to order some of this fork lube and see if it helps. You need to apply it b4 every ride with a rag. You also need to get a hook tool and and clean the dirt out around the seals. The noise you hear is the oil sloshing in the fork. Have a look at these videos on cleaning the fork.

http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/index.php?screen=tv.home#

http://www.brunox.com/website/productpages/Deo-en.html


----------



## speyers (Sep 8, 2013)

i have these forks on my trek 3700 and i didnt have this problem because the fork is only a single spring on the driver side. air leaking out the bolt has nothing to do with it. although to get the fork apart and the bolt out you have to undo the plastic cap at the top pull out your spring and if you look down the stanchions you will see and allen key bolt you cannot reach it with one though. i had to get a ratchet socket and put and extension bar on then put a socket on the end of that with a 6mm hex tip to undo it.


----------



## gerri (Jul 7, 2014)

I have the same fork on my trek 3700 but mine has siezed.
How do you renive the fork from bike.
How do u take spring out, is there a replacement spring kit u can buy


----------

